
Mars’s mysterious elongated crater - toni
http://www.esa.int/SPECIALS/Mars_Express/SEMDV9BO3DG_0.html
======
mikeklaas
Why is this so mysterious? It looks exactly like you'd expect an oblique-angle
impact would (and the article speculates that it is the most likely cause).

~~~
robryan
I assume that they are rare? I'm not sure if they are possible on a planet
with a decent atmosphere like Earth to, given that things that shallow would
be flung back into space.

